# Peanuts...



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I had a new prepper and reader of PA fiction ask me why folks don't talk or write about Peanuts? I said I had no idea but a world without crunchy PB would not be worth living in! fact!

So I looked into it. Very interesting little thing these goober peas that ain't nuts but legumes instead.

So,why don't we mention them? Or have y'all been doing so all along and i missed it as usual ?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

We have talked about it before. I grow both Virginia peanuts and Valencia peanuts. Peanuts have a long growing season and are extremely cold sensitive so they really can't be grown other than the South. They are super easy to grow.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Love peanuts. High in protein, make good cooking oil, deer love em, and peanut butter is awesome! Never grown em myself but they are all over the place down here in the south. Lots of peanut fields on the hunting lease. Roasted they have a great shelflife. Boiled peanuts make a nice hot treat on a cold day. Long live the peanut!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Love peanuts. High in protein, make good cooking oil, deer love em, and peanut butter is awesome! Never grown em myself but they are all over the place down here in the south. Lots of peanut fields on the hunting lease. Roasted they have a great shelflife. Boiled peanuts make a nice hot treat on a cold day. Long live the peanut!


You had to go and mention boiled peanuts. Getting out the slow cooker now. Yum!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You guys can keep the boiled peanuts ... :wave: lol


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

My question is: what is the best way to store them?

I have peanut butter, and I have a +1 setup of roasted peanuts to rotate for everyday use in our pantry.

But can you store peanuts long term like other legumes? And if so, what is the best way to do so?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Andi said:


> You guys can keep the boiled peanuts ... :wave: lol


*Andi, I had never tried them until last year. Love them! They are addictive.

As far as storing them, I've found roasted peanuts keep well. And I have a few cans of boiled peanuts for emergencies, lol. I keep our peanut butter rotated on the shelf.

Has anyone used the peanut butter powder in #10 cans or the pantry size? I'd be interested in trying some but wondered if we would use the #10 before it lost freshness.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

For the best peanut butter cookies ever:

1 egg
1 cup sugar
1 cup peanut butter
Dash of salt and
Dash of vanilla

Cook by spoonful (I do the obligatory fork marks on top to mash them down). So good! And good for kids to help make.


----------



## Launchpad (Feb 3, 2013)

I have had Peanut butter from a c rat that was older than me, just had to mix up the paste and oil and it tasted fine. I imagine plastic container store bought will last until the end of days.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

HB, I'm getting the shivers, like when DH & I have the same exact thought at the same time... I just printed out lots stuff about how to grow peanuts last night. 



kejmack said:


> They are super easy to grow.


So I've heard, but where do you get them raw? I bought some last year, not a single one germinated...a complete & utter failure.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

A single large jar (3' 8") of peanut butter will sustain a person for five days. Unopened it has a shelf life of more than a year and the plastic jar is practically bombproof. No cooking required.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

A 3'8" jar of peanut butter?
I'm in where do we get it?
How much does it cost?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Lake Windsong said:


> *Andi, I had never tried them until last year. Love them! They are addictive.


When we were in S.C. everyone was telling me how great they were but not me. 

PrepN4Good ~ I got my start from ... http://www.southernexposure.com/ind...nid=7p51qp8tl9u6tabg4qfeum3pv3&keyword=peanut

Best of luck ...


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I am thinking aboot trying them this year.

There is a plant breeder in eastern iowa that has a variety that'll produce this far north.


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

Da*@ it. I read all these posts and then I had to go make a PB samich. But I"m a recovering PBEA (Peanut Butter Eaters Anonymous) member.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> A 3'8" jar of peanut butter?
> I'm in where do we get it?
> How much does it cost?


Peter Pan. I get 'em at Walmart and they cost a little over 8 bucks. I've been usin' 'em for years because I like the jar, about 4 1/2" in diameter and 7" tall with straight sides. I use 'em to store parts in the workshop.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Launchpad said:


> I have had Peanut butter from a c rat that was older than me, just had to mix up the paste and oil and it tasted fine. I imagine plastic container store bought will last until the end of days.


That is funny! Since I rotate through most of my food in a year, I don't think I've ever had any that was more than a year old. However, when I was growing up, we did not refrigerate our peanut butter after opening because we didn't have electricity. I still don't. I never heard of it until recently. I don't remember it ever going bad so it might be more stable than people think.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Refrigerate peanut butter? Wouldn't it get stiff?
Just for everyone's info, I know someone who grew peanuts when I was a kid, they had a cold frame from old storm windows and some active composting to warm up the soil, don't remember how much yield or whether it was worth it but they definitely got peanuts!
The thing is that was in ZONE 3!
Haven't tried myself because they are so cheap and other things grow a lot easier here, might give it a shot one day just to see.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> Refrigerate peanut butter? Wouldn't it get stiff?


Some refrigerate fresh ground peanut butter to help keep the oils from separating. You can also buy the jars that have the stir handle built on to stir it before use.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I much prefer the "natural" peanut butter even though it settles out, just got used to stirring it a long time ago, same as tahini, almond butter etc.
Maybe I will try the fridge but am trying to reduce our reliance on it, every time you open that door the darn thing has to cool it back off 
And I hate when you have soft bread and you have to be so darn careful that whatever you are putting on doesn't rip it, wow I sound like a wuss


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

kejmack said:


> Peanuts have a long growing season and are extremely cold sensitive so they really can't be grown other than the South.


I've grown 'em here in Ohio (zone 6). Didn't do it last year, don't remember why, but they're back on the agenda for this summer's garden.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Huh, learn something new everyday, guess there are quite a few people growing them in Canada, even a tiny bit of commercially grown. Albeit these seem to be in much milder zones than 3 but 120 frost free days is easily doable here, now whether or not it would be worth it :dunno:
Apparently Valentia are the type for northern areas.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

*3 foot 8 inch jar of peanut butter?*



swjohnsey said:


> Peter Pan. I get 'em at Walmart and they cost a little over 8 bucks. I've been usin' 'em for years because I like the jar, about 4 1/2" in diameter and 7" tall with straight sides. I use 'em to store parts in the workshop.


Heavy sad sigh&#8230;
I was all excited I know the Amish have 55 gallon drums of 
Peanut butter.
I thought you had found three foot ( 3' ) eight inch ( 8" ) 
jars of peanut butter.
I was trying to figure out how to get it off a flatbed truck.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yup same here I've never seen PB refridgerated But then I have rarely ever seen a open container stay around more than a few weeks. I do miss the big buckets of PB we used to get when I was a kid think they were little gallon or gallon an d a half buckets. loved that stuff it wasn't too sweet like alot of it is now. it would somtimes get little puddles of oil in the low spots but it stirred in easily enough. plan to try to tub grow a few ths year myself just to see if I can.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Some restaurants still get gallons of the stuff :lick:
The price difference between the plain actual peanut butter and the stuff with a million ingredients and a ton of sugar ticks me off. I know sugar is cheap but seriously I can get it for half the price of the stuff that is actually peanuts? :gaah: 
Honey goes much better with peanuts imo.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

*Andi said:


> PrepN4Good ~ I got my start from ... http://www.southernexposure.com/ind...nid=7p51qp8tl9u6tabg4qfeum3pv3&keyword=peanut


Thanks, Andi!!!!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My great grandparents used to grow peanuts, roast, salt and make their own PB. It's been almost 20 years but I can still smell the roasting room! Really need to research the plants, wld be nice if I cld get them going again at BOL


----------

